# Forums-Frühstück auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2012



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wie in jedem Jahr findet auch auf der diesjährigen SPS/IPC/DRIVES das wohl den meisten 
bekannte *Forums-Frühstück* auf dem DELTALOGIC-Stand in *Halle 7, Stand 7-109*, statt.

Damit auch die Langschläfer unter euch daran teilhaben können, beginnt das ganze *
an allen drei Tagen* jeweils um *13:00 Uhr*. Für Getränke und Brezeln ist gesorgt.

Ich freue mich viele altbekannte Gesichter, aber auch neue Forumsmitglieder dort zu treffen.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2012)

Falls noch jemand Eintrittskarten für die SPS-Messe braucht, kann er (sie) diese kostenlos *hier* anfordern. 
Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen bzw. Kennenlernen beim Forumsfrühstück bzw. Forumstreffpunkt bei 
uns am Stand 7-109 in Halle 7.


----------



## erzteufele (21 November 2012)

na dann komm ich auch mal vorbei  wenn ich den stand finde
ps: könnt ihr ne indoor gps sender aufstellen zum finden


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 November 2012)

Haha, ich glaube der würde eh durch die ganzen Wifi-Geräte und Frequenzumrichter und was da nicht noch alles an Technik auf der Messe ist gestört.  Wir sind direkt gegenüber vom VIPA bzw. B&R-Stand. Beckhoff ist auch in der Nähe, vom Eingang Ost aus biste direkt in Halle 7 ;-)

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 November 2012)

Sodele, nächste Woche gehts los. Wer noch Tickets benötigt kann diese kostenlos bei mir per PN oder per E-Mail an die unten stehende Adresse anfordern.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2012)

Wenn ihr am Dienstag leicht steigenden Schwingungen im Hallenboden bemerkt... dann sind Helmut und ich auf dem Weg zu euch ....

ist Eugen auch auf dem Stand ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2012)

Nein, Eugen ist zur Zeit krank. Wenn Du etwas brauchst, dann am Besten eine Email an ihn schreiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Sodele, nächste Woche gehts los. Wer noch Tickets benötigt kann diese kostenlos bei mir per PN oder per E-Mail an die unten stehende Adresse anfordern.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Sven



Können wir dir auch eine PN schicken was wir gerne zum Frühstück hätten?
Dann würde ich mal morgen eine 3 Seitige Liste erstellen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Können wir dir auch eine PN schicken was wir gerne zum Frühstück hätten?
> Dann würde ich mal morgen eine 3 Seitige Liste erstellen


Du musst nicht jedes Bier in eine extra Zeile schreiben. Einfach ein paar Strichchen dahinter, dann passt es auch auf einen kleinen Zettel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Du musst nicht jedes Bier in eine extra Zeile schreiben. Einfach ein paar Strichchen dahinter, dann passt es auch auf einen kleinen Zettel



Wie es gibt nur Bier :sm14:

Das ja wie hier auf'm Dorf beim Schützenfest-Frühschopen.


----------



## M-Ott (23 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie es gibt nur Bier :sm14:


Willst Du um die Uhtzeit schon mit Schnaps anfangen? :sm24::sm19:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie es gibt nur Bier :sm14:
> 
> Das ja wie hier auf'm Dorf beim Schützenfest-Frühschopen.


Das Schützenfestgesöff mit unserem Qualitätsbier zu vergleichen ist ja schon mal ne Frechheit ansich. 
Aber um deinem Wunsch zu entsprechen: Es gibt auch Wasser.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> ..... Es gibt auch Wasser......



Wieso ? Müssen wir uns waschen bevor wir mit Euch sprechen dürfen ? .....


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wieso ? Müssen wir uns waschen bevor wir mit Euch sprechen dürfen ? .....


Wieso wusste ich, dass sowas jetzt kommt :-D


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 November 2012)

habe mal eine Umfrage gestartet! Wer kommt wann auf die Messe?


----------



## RGerlach (23 November 2012)

Habe bei der Umfrage den Punkt Forumsfrühstück übersehen.

Ich werde an beiden Tagen vorbeischauen, da ich bis jetzt nicht zum großen Treffen kommen konnte.

Bis dann ...

Ralph


----------



## M-Ott (23 November 2012)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Habe bei der Umfrage den Punkt Forumsfrühstück übersehen.


Ich auch! Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht liest.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2012)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Habe bei der Umfrage den Punkt Forumsfrühstück übersehen.
> 
> Ich werde an beiden Tagen vorbeischauen, da ich bis jetzt nicht zum großen Treffen kommen konnte.
> 
> ...



Schließe mich mit dem übersehen an ......


----------



## hapr (23 November 2012)

Bis zum Feierabend war ich noch der Meinung, ich fahre am Dienstag.
Jetzt sagt, mein Auto: vergiss es!
Tel Aviv, oder wie der Franzose sagt.

Harald.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

hapr schrieb:


> Bis zum Feierabend war ich noch der Meinung, ich fahre am Dienstag.
> Jetzt sagt, mein Auto: vergiss es!
> Tel Aviv, oder wie der Franzose sagt.
> Harald.



Hallo,

warum nimmst Du nicht das OWL-Messetaxi (Lipperlandstern)?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum nimmst Du nicht das OWL-Messetaxi (Lipperlandstern)?



Ja das frag ich mich auch ...... allerdings fährt das Taxi schon am Montag und ich weiss nicht ob a) im Hotel noch ein Zimmer frei ist oder b) bei Helmut im Zimmer noch Platz ist


----------



## hapr (23 November 2012)

Hallo Gerhard,

das wäre eine denkbare Option. Mein Domizil liegt etwas aus der Mitte heraus zwischen den beiden.

Schauen wir mal.
Harald.


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2012)

ich hoffe jemand von euch hat nen wimpel vom forum in der hand,
da ich zum ersten mal vorbei schaue, kenne ich wahrscheinlich keinen von euch 

gruss markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 November 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ... wimpel ...



Je nach Zeitpunkt eher eine ordentlich Fahne ...


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Je nach Zeitpunkt eher eine ordentlich Fahne ...



kommt ja nicht jeder nur zum trinken auf die messe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> kommt ja nicht jeder nur zum trinken auf die messe



nein, nur der Gerhard   :sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> kommt ja nicht jeder nur zum trinken auf die messe



ähhh...... was kann man den da noch machen ausser ( sich be-) trinken ????? achja ..... essen


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (26 November 2012)

Wenns nicht so kalt wäre, könnte man ja mit dem SPS-Forums-T-Shirt aufkreuzen um sich die Fahne bereits vor dem Forums-Frühstück zu ersparen.
Aber das Wetter soll ja (ab Donnerstag) schlecht werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2012)

meine Güte, einen SPS-Forumer werdet ihr schon erkennen, der sieht aus wie ein Nerd


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> meine Güte, einen SPS-Forumer werdet ihr schon erkennen, der sieht aus wie ein Nerd



so nehme ich dich aber gleich nicht mit !!!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2012)

das Hemd ziehe ich ja auch erst morgen an, das habe ich extra Frisch gebügelt.

oh...ich darf gleich die Kugelschreiber nicht vergessen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das Hemd ziehe ich ja auch erst morgen an, das habe ich extra Frisch gebügelt.
> 
> oh...ich darf gleich die Kugelschreiber nicht vergessen


Dann sammelst Du dieses mal nicht wieder bei jedem Stand alle Kugelschreiber ein?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 November 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich hoffe jemand von euch hat nen wimpel vom forum in der hand,
> da ich zum ersten mal vorbei schaue, kenne ich wahrscheinlich keinen von euch
> 
> gruss markus



Ich glaube kaum, dass das Forum zu übersehen ist :-D Ansonsten einfach einen nett ausschauenden DELTALOGIC-Mitarbeiter (m/w) fragen ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2012)

So, der Tag geht zu Ende und morgen bricht die SPS-Messe an. Ich freue schon darauf, wieder viele Bekannte aus dem SPS-Forum zu treffen und auch hoffentlich einige neue Mitglieder kennenzulernen. Fahrt alle vorsichtig und genießt den alljährlichen Trubel (nein, ich meine noch nicht Weihnachten ).


----------



## maxi (27 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> meine Güte, einen SPS-Forumer werdet ihr schon erkennen, der sieht aus wie ein Nerd




Hey du kannst doch nicht einfach mein Foto veröffentlichen


----------



## maxi (27 November 2012)

Die beiden bravsten und liebsten, also  Bud Spencer (Ich) und Terrence Hill (Chris) versuchen Morgen, den 28.11 um 13:00 Uhr bei euch zu sein.


----------



## -ASDF- (27 November 2012)

Ich glaub ich schau einfach nur vorbei um zusehen wie RN ausschaut


----------



## Markus (27 November 2012)

Wir sind heute Abend im landbierparadies In der Sterzinger Straße.
Haben grad das erste 20l Fass bestellt.
Kommt ihr noch?


----------



## SoftMachine (27 November 2012)

.


Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> habe mal eine Umfrage gestartet! Wer kommt wann auf die Messe?


Sven,
du hast mich in meiner Planung ganz durcheinander gebracht !
Oder sind in meinem Kalender jetzt die Wochentage verrutscht ?
Gruss


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 November 2012)

Moin Moin,

vielen dank für Speiss und Trank.

Bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß

kolbendosierer


----------



## M-Ott (28 November 2012)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> ...vielen dank für Speiss und Trank.
> 
> Bis nächstes Jahr.


Dem schließe ich mich an.

Endlich mal ein paar Leute in echt kennengelernt.


----------



## erzteufele (28 November 2012)

ich bin zwar gestern vorbeigelaufen war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich am richtigen stand war  habe dann bei pilz das hänchenbrust filet in honig rosmarin mariniert gegessen  war bissel geschmacktsneutral aber ok  weißwürschde wäre ma lieber gewesen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2012)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich bin zwar gestern vorbeigelaufen war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich am richtigen stand war  habe dann bei pilz das hänchenbrust filet in honig rosmarin mariniert gegessen  war bissel geschmacktsneutral aber ok  weißwürschde wäre ma lieber gewesen



Bei Pilz war auch irgendwie Forumstreff   und wie konntest Du dieses Zeichen übersehen ?


----------



## M-Ott (28 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bei Pilz war auch irgendwie Forumstreff   und wie konntest Du dieses Zeichen übersehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem, wo's vom anderen Ende des Gangs schon sichtbar war.


----------



## erzteufele (28 November 2012)

ich schäm mich ja schon gut jetzt


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 November 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an.
> 
> Endlich mal ein paar Leute in echt kennengelernt.



Dem schließe auch ich mich an. Also danke an das Deltalogic-Team, insbesondere an Rainer und Sven.
Ich konnte auch einige Mitglieder kennenlernen. Schade nur, daß Gundel sich nicht hat blicken lassen.

Wir sollten jetzt gleich ein Treffenfür die Messe 2013 ausmachen wie wir es in den Jahren 2009 und 2010 getan haben.
Die beiden letzten Jahre gab es keinen Hinweis, daß da jemand dran Interesse hat, bis auf den vorgestrigen Aufruf von Marcus, ins Landbierparadies zu kommen. 
Ich schlage vor, wir machen das gleich fest: Treffen Erster Messetag (Dienstag) SPS/IPC/Drives 2013 ab 19:30 im Landbierparadies.

Gruß, FA


----------



## maxi (29 November 2012)

Von uns ein dickes Danke an die Firma Deltalogic.


----------



## Paule (29 November 2012)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Also danke an das Deltalogic-Team, insbesondere an Rainer und Sven.


Jep, von mir auch ein Dankeschön!
Immer wieder ein netter Anlaufpunkt!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2012)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Dem schließe auch ich mich an. Also danke an das Deltalogic-Team, insbesondere an Rainer und Sven.
> Ich konnte auch einige Mitglieder kennenlernen. Schade nur, daß Gundel sich nicht hat blicken lassen.


PLC-Gundel war da, und das nicht nur alleine. Du bist nur zu früh gegangen, so etwa einen Tag ;-).


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2012)

*Fotoapparat gefunden*

Vermisst eigentlich einer von den Forumsteilnehmern seinen Foto? Bei uns lag hinter der Theke einer. Den haben wir gesichert und jetzt bei uns im Büro. Der Eigentümer soll sich bei mir melden.


----------



## RGerlach (30 November 2012)

Auch von mir ein herzliches DANKE an das Team von Deltalogic.

Dieses Jahr haben sich ja ein paar Forum-User neu kennenlernen können.

Grüße aus dem verschneiten Sachsen.

Ralph


----------



## PLC-Gundel (30 November 2012)

Hallo,

auch von uns vielen herzlichen Dank für die nette Zeit und gute Bewirtung auf dem Deltalogic Stand!
Unsere Kleine hat sich auch sehr wohl gefühlt bei Euch 



Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Dem schließe auch ich mich an. Also danke an das Deltalogic-Team, insbesondere an Rainer und Sven.
> Ich konnte auch einige Mitglieder kennenlernen. Schade nur, daß Gundel sich nicht hat blicken lassen.
> 
> Wir sollten jetzt gleich ein Treffenfür die Messe 2013 ausmachen wie wir es in den Jahren 2009 und 2010 getan haben.
> ...



Leider haben wir es dieses Jahr nur geschafft, am Do auf die Messe zu kommen.
Das soll im nächsten Jahr wieder anders werden, und somit fände ich es super, wenn wir unsere Tradition fortführen,
und uns wieder gleich am Di im Landbierparadies treffen 
Gibt es das eigentlich noch am alten Standort?


----------



## dalbi (30 November 2012)

Hi,

auch von mir ein dickes *Danke* an das gesamte Deltalogic Team für die gute Bewirtung.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Safety (30 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich für die vielen Besucher und guten Gespräche bedanken.
War eine schöne Messe!
Ich konnte wieder einige Persönlich kennenlernen.
Komme leider fast nicht vom Stand weg um auch mal an dem Frühstück teilzunehmen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 November 2012)

Wir Bedanken uns auch für die gute Bewirtung in und ausserhalb des Forumsfrühstücks. 
Und natürlich die netten Gespräche (Und zähen Verhandlungen, gell Sven  )

Gruß
Sonja&Timo


----------



## puzzlefreak (1 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte mich auch nochmal für die sehr nette Bewirtung bei Deltalogic bedanken.
Es war schön, mal wieder ein paar alte und auch neue Forumsgesichter zu sehen. Und man konnte sich auch wirklich gut unterhalten! Ich freue mich schon auf's nächste Jahr.

Grüßle Sonja


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch bei allen bedanken, die da waren. Und eins steht fest: Nächstes Jahr wird ebenfalls wieder am DELTALOGIC-Stand eine gemütliche Runde stattfinden und ich hoffe da auch wieder einige von euch sehen zu können. 



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wir Bedanken uns auch für die gute Bewirtung in und ausserhalb des Forumsfrühstücks. :smile:
> Und natürlich die netten Gespräche (Und zähen Verhandlungen, gell Sven  )


Jaaaaaa... hahaha... beim großen Forumstreffen nächstes Jahr gehts weiter. :-D 

Freu mich schon drauf, alle wieder zu sehen. 

Bis dahin... 

Gruß, Sven


----------

